# Ok, bet the boys will love this, "Best Kisses on Film"



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Seems I still have that romance dream goin on, although I do understand reality too well, LOL!  Here is my fave kiss on screen ever  Sorry guys, if you aren't into it, wait a minute, no, I'm not sorry


----------



## Ina (Mar 15, 2014)

Here's were I loose all of you, I have never liked kissing. All the rest is great, but no kisses for me. :hide:


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Ina said:


> Here's were I loose all of you, I have never liked kissing. All the rest is great, but no kisses for me. :hide:



Ok, well that's ok, we are all different.


----------



## Ina (Mar 15, 2014)

:lofl: You sound so shocked!! I liked kissing, just no open mouth.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

well make up your mind, you said you never liked kissing, and little ever shocks me.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Here's how I felt, I see you talk about the horrible past you've had, and I post a stupid video on a romantic kiss forgetting you might be upset by it.  Then you speak up and say you don't like kissing, obviously MAYBE because you were abused.  Then all of a sudden you are ok with it.  I'm just tellin ya I felt real bad, but now, I don't because you seem ok with it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Maybe you're trying too hard Denise, give up trying to 2nd guess everyone to please 'em and just say what you feel and let others decide how they feel about it?  I guarantee it will be less confusing for all of us. :wink1: :laugh:



Maybe you are the one trying to hard Di.  And I doubt you are ever confused.


----------



## Ina (Mar 15, 2014)

Michael understands that, and he learned smooching is not bad either, there's lots of that all over, just no open mouth to mouth for me. And your right about the why. But a lot introspection and a very understanding hubby, help me work out most of it. My hubby is happy I even write it down to the forum. He's upset that I never spoken of it to our family. He thinks they might understand me better. BUT I can't do that. It takes all my will to put it here.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Fear not, I'll try no more. :cya:


appropriate if I'd been afraid in the first place you "Old Battle-axe".


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

Best kisses I recall were with Maggie at the drive-in watching "Lord Love A Duck" in the rain...


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Best kisses I recall were with Maggie at the drive-in watching "Lord Love A Duck" in the rain...



Gotta google "Lord Love a Duck" but I can imagine kissing you in the rain.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 15, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Gotta google "Lord Love a Duck" but I can imagine kissing you in the rain.



Her brother hated me!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 15, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Her brother hated me!



nice try changing the subject, pucker up Donald:smug1:


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 16, 2014)

That's the one, I watch it every once in awhile, I'd forgotten it is in color!  Geesh, I was thinking black and white Thanks Gael, Denise


----------



## That Guy (Mar 16, 2014)

Dare I add the good ol' . . . MUSH!


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 16, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Dare I add the good ol' . . . MUSH!



Yeah, those movies put the R in romance.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 16, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Yeah, those movies put the R in romance.



Au contraire, mon ami.  They put the M in Mush....


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 16, 2014)

well I just had my mush this a.m. w/ raisins and walnuts, and a bit of vanilla soy milk, I sure didn't see any of that in the movie?  What did I miss:goodmorning:


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

nwlady said:


> That's the one, I watch it every once in awhile, I'd forgotten it is in color!  Geesh, I was thinking black and white Thanks Gael, Denise



YW, oh it's one iconic kiss alright!


----------



## Gael (Mar 16, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Dare I add the good ol' . . . MUSH!



Dog germs like Lucy endured..


----------



## That Guy (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 16, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



I know mush, ick at that age, LOL!!


----------



## charlotta (Jun 3, 2015)

My favorite scene of kissing is "On the Beach".  I know that some of you remember that scene!


----------

